# Full body routine for an experienced lifter



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi guys just throwing this out there, I'm able to train 3 days a week with weights, usually I have been more flexible with my training but due to other commitments I'm finding it hard to get to the gym.

Ive be been training for around 10 years and mostly trained for strength and when I've trained for size it's usually been a 4 day split. I have been 'assisted' most of this time.

im now natty, and wanted to hit my muscle groups 2-3 times a week and can only really see a full body routine being suitable for this. It will look something like this..

Monday

Squat 5x5

Romanian Deadlift 2x10

Barbell Rows 3x10

Weighted Chest Dip 2x10

Seated Dumbbell Press 2x10

Wednesday

Bench Press 5x5

Front Squat 3x10

Pull Up 3x10

Barbell Curl 2x10

Weighted Sit Up 2x25

Friday

Deadlift 6x3

Lunges 3x10

Incline press 3x10

Close Grip Bench Press 3x10

Seated Calf Raise 2x25

The 5x5 compounds are at 80% of 1rm and they include 2 warm up sets then 3 working sets in total. Nothing would be taken to failure either.

does this look like the sort of split where I can still build some good muscle. I want to keep what I have and do cardio on the other days at home on the bike or bag.

Basically has has anyone else had good results off a similar routine who isn't a newbie?

stats are

29

6ft 1

105kg

around 15-17% bodyfat at a guess


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I've recently done a very similar thing, moved from traditional splits to 3 day a week full body workouts. Not sure if your focus is size or strength but I spent a bit of time reading here http://hypertrophyspecific.com/ and came up with my own thing that fits me.

It's a bit a of head f**k to start with so be prepared to tweek it as you go. Your routine looks ok to me but be careful not to over tax your lower back


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I've recently done a very similar thing, moved from traditional splits to 3 day a week full body workouts. Not sure if your focus is size or strength but I spent a bit of time reading here http://hypertrophyspecific.com/ and came up with my own thing that fits me.
> 
> It's a bit a of head f**k to start with so be prepared to tweek it as you go. Your routine looks ok to me but be careful not to over tax your lower back


Thanks for the link mate looks a interesting website.

What is your routine? How are you finding it training full body as opposed to the split routine?

My goal is strength in the compounds and then to add/maintain size with the other movements with some higher rep stuff


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

JR8908 said:


> Thanks for the link mate looks a interesting website.
> 
> What is your routine? How are you finding it training full body as opposed to the split routine?
> 
> My goal is strength in the compounds and then to add/maintain size with the other movements with some higher rep stuff


Any update on this mate? Im in the same boat as you.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been doing full body 3x week for 18 months now, and can honestly say it's the best routine I've ever followed.

Real simple - Squats, Bench, Pulldown, Shoulder Press, Rows, Triceps & Curls. 2 working sets of each. I go heavy once a week (5-7 reps) medium once a week (8-12 reps) and light once (15-20 reps)


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Any update on this mate? Im in the same boat as you.


Been doing this routine for a week and enjoyed it mate. To early to tell where it will take me but I fell pretty worn out especially in the shoulders after my first week

It's weird leaving the gym without much of a 'pump', doesn't feel like your growing but I will try it out for a good while and see what happens.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome. I've got another 4 or 5 weeks on this routine but then I'll probably send you a message if that's cool? So how you're doing with the routine.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Awesome. I've got another 4 or 5 weeks on this routine but then I'll probably send you a message if that's cool? So how you're doing with the routine.


Yeah that's cool mate drop me a pm whenever. Are you following the routine I posted up?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

JR8908 said:


> Yeah that's cool mate drop me a pm whenever. Are you following the routine I posted up?


I'm doing a 5 day split at the moment (plus an extra 6th day if I feel like it) but my girlfriend and I are starting the process of living together, and works gonna get busy so like I said, gym has stopped being a high priority so gonna knock it down to 3 days. I'm looking for something to hopefully keep improving my strength on the big lifts so it would be based around squats, deads, bench etc like the one you are following.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a good website and where I got my routine idea from

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

JR8908 said:


> Thanks for the link mate looks a interesting website.
> 
> What is your routine? How are you finding it training full body as opposed to the split routine?
> 
> My goal is strength in the compounds and then to add/maintain size with the other movements with some higher rep stuff


I'm still fine tuning my routine and am having a hard time moving away from a volume type workout mentally, one reason is because I just love training and being in the gym.

It's roughly 3/4 sets for chest, 4 for back, 4 for shoulders, 2 each for bi's and tri's then a set for abs, traps etc. Legs is 3 press (1 could be considered a warm up), 1 set of squats, either front or hacks, a set of extensions, hams and 2 for calves. I know everyone is gonna say it's way too much but I am enjoying it.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I'm still fine tuning my routine and am having a hard time moving away from a volume type workout mentally, one reason is because I just love training and being in the gym.
> 
> It's roughly 3/4 sets for chest, 4 for back, 4 for shoulders, 2 each for bi's and tri's then a set for abs, traps etc. Legs is 3 press (1 could be considered a warm up), 1 set of squats, either front or hacks, a set of extensions, hams and 2 for calves. I know everyone is gonna say it's way too much but I am enjoying it.


Don't tell me that's all one workout?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I'm still fine tuning my routine and am having a hard time moving away from a volume type workout mentally, one reason is because I just love training and being in the gym.
> 
> It's roughly 3/4 sets for chest, 4 for back, 4 for shoulders, 2 each for bi's and tri's then a set for abs, traps etc. Legs is 3 press (1 could be considered a warm up), 1 set of squats, either front or hacks, a set of extensions, hams and 2 for calves. I know everyone is gonna say it's way too much but I am enjoying it.


I find that 2 working sets is plenty.

The way to get your head around it is to think of volume per week. 2 sets to (or close to) failure is 6 a week. If you were hitting chest once a week, would you do 6 sets to failure ?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I do 4/5 exercises per body part. So on chest day, I do 4 exercises totalling 13 sets (5 flat bench, 3 inc, 3 dec, 2 flyes). So that would mean benching 3 times a week, 4 sets each time. I think 4 sets bench, squat, dead, row and mil press would be more than enough. This was my original plan.

How long are you in the gym for each session?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I recently started DC training, which is basically a 1/2 body split 3 times a week. only one set per body part though (but it's a twice rest paused set so you effectively hit failure 3 times).

Struggled a little to begin with to get the intensity in on legs in just one set (due to knees), but getting there now and loving it.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> I do 4/5 exercises per body part. So on chest day, I do 4 exercises totalling 13 sets (5 flat bench, 3 inc, 3 dec, 2 flyes). So that would mean benching 3 times a week, 4 sets each time. I think 4 sets bench, squat, dead, row and mil press would be more than enough. This was my original plan.
> 
> How long are you in the gym for each session?


My workouts are around 1hr 45, but I do 3-5 warmup sets of each exercise. I've tried doing less, but my old joints can't really take going under heavy weights without plenty of warmup.

I would suggest at least starting on one or two working sets. Seriously mate, your body will not know what has hit it when you start squatting & benching 3x a week, and it will take a bit of time for your recovery systems to get used to it.

Once you are acclimatised, then see if you feel like adding more sets.

Hypertrophy Specific Training has been mentioned upthread. This is how I got into training like this. The only real difference with how I train now is that instead of doing 2 weeks at 15 reps, 2 weeks at 10 reps & 2 weeks at 5, I do them in weekly rotation. I found with the HST protocol, 6 back-to-back heavy workouts was too much strain on the joints & tendons.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Don't tell me that's all one workout?


Yeah it is. I know it's way too much but I really enjoy it. I do alternate heavier with lighter days like major eyeswater and even the heavier days aren't to failure on most


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I've trained today and my workout looked like this..

Squat - paused squats

Warm ups then

140kg x 5,5,5

Romanians

110kg x 10,10

Pulldowns

10,10,8

Seated dumbell press

34kg x 12, 8

Lee priest dips

10,9

I feel absolutely great and look as big as ever. Only 4 sessions into it.

One thing I don't like is my sessions take a while due to warming up but given I'm only hitting the weights 3x per week I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I recently started DC training, which is basically a 1/2 body split 3 times a week. only one set per body part though (but it's a twice rest paused set so you effectively hit failure 3 times).
> 
> Struggled a little to begin with to get the intensity in on legs in just one set (due to knees), but getting there now and loving it.


Would you be able to put an example of a workout up please mate using this method? I take a lot of interest in different training routines


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JR8908 said:


> Would you be able to put an example of a workout up please mate using this method? I take a lot of interest in different training routines


Sure mate. Here's my current log: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuyY38UshY8ZdERkN1dKNkUyaEVSU0FTQ3lHNjlGYmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------

